# Nikor 105 AF Macro lens



## Jason.C (Jan 14, 2012)

is this one a good lens?

I have just tried it to shoot some macro. But I didn't really understand how to do it in a appropriate way.

I found only part of the subject is sharp and the rest is blur.

So I decided to use focus stacking to deal with it.

I set my aperture value to F4 something, I took 4 pictures and tack them together, later I found it is not completely sharp. How many pictures do I need anyway?

Should I on Manual Mode or Auto focus mode? Should I on aperture  priority or full manual? how much of aperture  value should i set?

I'm so confused!  Did I buy the wrong lens T.T

any tips to help me out?

regards
Jason


----------



## jriepe (Jan 14, 2012)

That lens is an excellent lens.  Think about what you probably know about DOF.  Two things that cause shallow DOF is large aperture settings and distance to subject.  An aperture setting of F/4 very close to a subject will result in a very shallow DOF.  When I am within the distance to subject for a 1:1 ratio shot I will use nothing larger than f/16.

Jerry


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Macro lenses have a very shallow DOF even at small apertures... it is the nature of the beast. the 105mm is an excellent lens... one of the better macro lenses available, althought almost all macro lenses have excellent optics. 

Focus stacking is only needed if you are trying to shoot something that requires the whole subjct to be in sharp focus.. and the subject exceeds the possible depth of field.

what was you trying to shoot? Post some shots please.

use smaller apertures... f16 to f22... or even higher if diffraction isn't important. I usually shoot macro in manual, and I highly recommend using a diffused flash with it... as the small apertures needed require a lot of light.

Try F22, 1/125, ISO400 to start.. and OC flash if you have it.  hard to help more than that without knowing your subject... and what the light is like.


----------



## Jason.C (Jan 15, 2012)

No wonder~~ I have never tried over F16 Maybe I give it another try XD


----------



## PDP (Jan 15, 2012)

Jason.C said:


> later I found it is not completely sharp.



Also make sure you are using a fast enough shutter speed. Macro images can be quite unforgiving when it comes to camera shake.


----------



## jriepe (Jan 15, 2012)

PDP said:


> Jason.C said:
> 
> 
> > later I found it is not completely sharp.
> ...




Definitely agree with PDP and that is why Jason you will probably need to provide your own lighting unless you plan to use a tripod and shoot inanimate objects.

Jerry


----------



## kinghen (Jan 16, 2012)

the tripod is your friend!


----------



## jriepe (Jan 16, 2012)

kinghen said:


> the tripod is your friend!



I see several people recommending tripods for macro but for shooting insects I disagree.  Is an insect going to stay in one spot long enough for you to get set up with a tripod?  When out shooting flying insects I never use a tripod but will at times use a monopod.  In that situation I find that off camera lighting is much more valuable than a tripod and in fact a tripod would be a hindrance.  A tripod is valuable for shooting subjects that are going to stay perfectly still for a long enough period for you to get set up but otherwise leave the tripod home and use off camera diffused lighting.  With that you can use a fast enough shutter speed to eliminate blur from subject movement.

Jerry


----------

